# Paphiopedilum malipoense



## Evergreen (Feb 19, 2012)

First time this one is flowering for me. The shape is not good, but I'm very happy to see it flowering  And I really like the pouch...


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice! Looks like a jackii to me!

Paphman910


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 19, 2012)

jackii has a different staminode, but this could be a jackii x malipoense, or just not a very good malipoense.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 19, 2012)

Evergreen said:


> j not very good malipoense.



not very good either,but thats just my opinion


----------



## Stone (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice rich green tones. Nothing wrong with this one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice, but it doesn't look like a straight malipoense to me. Maybe because of the shape.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting bloom. I'd like to see the next bloom before deciding exactly what it is.


----------



## valenzino (Feb 20, 2012)

malipoense with the "hiepii" deformation...


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2012)

valenzino said:


> malipoense with the "hiepii" deformation...



maybe, the stami is straight malipo!!! Jean


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 21, 2012)

It looks like many wild collected malipos' I've seen in bloom. Unless the foliage tells a different story, I have no reason to think it's a hybrid.

I know people expect the classic triangle shape but I find these are quite variable. A good example of variation in shape can be found here- http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html .

On the other hand, last year I saw 60 _wild collected _blooming var. jackii at a dealers place and some of those looked more like malipo in terms of shape than the flower in this post.

Mick


----------



## Roth (Feb 21, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> It looks like many wild collected malipos' I've seen in bloom. Unless the foliage tells a different story, I have no reason to think it's a hybrid.
> 
> Mick



In Estonia they got a lot of plants from Europe, that in turn got their plants from Klinge, who had masses of malipoense x jackii artificial hybrid. This could well be one of thse ( two flowers and the very thin flower stem behind the flower does not look much like malipoense, but everything is possible).

I think too that in Vietnam jackii and malipoense have colonies where they are mixed together very clearly...


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 21, 2012)

Roth said:


> In Estonia they got a lot of plants from Europe, that in turn got their plants from Klinge, who had masses of malipoense x jackii artificial hybrid. This could well be one of thse ( two flowers and the very thin flower stem behind the flower does not look much like malipoense, but everything is possible).
> 
> I think too that in Vietnam jackii and malipoense have colonies where they are mixed together very clearly...



I do wonder why anyone would cross var jackii and malipoense. 
Your right about the thin stem but I've only seem one malipo with 2 flowers at Tuấn Anh's a few years ago.
There are about 5 small orchid dealers in our area (these guys generally on sell to the bigger dealers in Hanoi) and by far the most common Paph they have is var jackii. I don't see much variation in the plants, only the flower shape. You could be right about natural hybrids but I haven't seen any wild plants that suggest this.

Regards, Mick


----------



## Roth (Feb 21, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> I do wonder why anyone would cross var jackii and malipoense.
> Your right about the thin stem but I've only seem one malipo with 2 flowers at Tuấn Anh's a few years ago.
> There are about 5 small orchid dealers in our area (these guys generally on sell to the bigger dealers in Hanoi) and by far the most common Paph they have is var jackii. I don't see much variation in the plants, only the flower shape. You could be right about natural hybrids but I haven't seen any wild plants that suggest this.
> 
> Regards, Mick




Klinge crossed Jackii and malipoense to make more breeding for his market of that time, pot plant. Keep the qualities of jackii ( free blooming, fast grower, etc... warm grower), and try to get the malipoense shape, fragrance for the pot plant market. He had a couple dozen thousands mature plants a year and a half ago about. He sold all of them, and they never reappeared as the hybrid, so I suppose they are sold as malipoense or jackii...

That's him who did as well coccineum x tranlienianum ( sold at a time in Europe as 'tranlienianum 'Red').

Malipoense, there are colonies that make usually two flower per stem, like armeniacum, but they are not that common. Usually they come from Cao Bang. I have seen intermediate plants, and mixed consignment from Tuyen Quang of malipoense and jackii. Some were one or the other, and quite a few were in between... both the leaves and the flowers, but the leaves were very trick to tell apart.


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 21, 2012)

Interesting discussion guys! This plant bought in Germany by a friend, but I don’t know from whom he bought it. The leaves are very leathery and thick, don’t have a recent pic of the leaves, but here are a few older photos:



malipoense




flower bud




the spike is 52 cm long


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 26, 2012)

very nice!!!! Great shape!


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 4, 2012)

A little update. The second flower is open, and I think the first one will fall off soon. The raspberry fragrance is great :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice, really nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the plant pictures. The red circled plant looks like jackii on the top by the pattern of the leaves and more malipoense on the bottom! Good to hear it is fragrant


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 5, 2012)

So I guess I need to get another malipoense. And change the tag on this one to jackii x malipoense


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2012)

Not necessarily in that order but I would say ..yes


----------

